

AAC.js: A JavaScript AAC Decoder - devongovett
https://github.com/ofmlabs/aac.js

======
devongovett
Demo here: <http://labs.official.fm/codecs/aac/> and a quick blog post here:
<http://labs.official.fm/articles/2012/07/09/adding-aac-js/>

